# convert old internal 80 Gig ide hard drive to external usb external drive.



## modofc (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a 3 yr old 80 gig ide hard drive that is working fine and I want to convert to a usb external drive. What do I need to do that? It will have still have Windows XP on it plus my data. What cables and kind of external case will I need? Is this a relatively simple project? My new computer I want to hook it to is a Dell with Windows XP home addition on it with 250 GB hard drive and 1GB ram.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can't boot Windows from an external hard disk, so there's no point in having XP on it.

All you need is an external drive enclosure.

Pick one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cription=3.5"+external+disk+enclosure&x=0&y=0


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

...good idea if you have a spare drive sitting idle :up:


----------



## modofc (Jul 20, 2007)

Once I get the hard drive setup in the external case can I take off XP and still have the data and already install applications available to use? I'd like to not have to reinstall the software that is on this drive. I read in another source that reformating the drive is recommended. What do you think? What would be the best way to remove XP from this external drive?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The applications are unusable, the data is fine.


----------



## Tigger2uall (May 6, 2006)

Great idea! Thanks for asking the question. I have several sitting here that I had no idea what to do with or how to go about it. I was looking to purchase an external hard drive to store all my PSP stuff on and now I don't have to. Thanks for all the information guys!


----------

